

Amazon Web Services status - mati
http://status.aws.amazon.com/
Amazon listens to developers.
======
systems
Does anyone know what Amazon used to build their webservices, what OSes,
Languages, Framekworks, Databases etc ...

~~~
kirubakaran
Hey check this out:
[http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2234/2420746731_3162f2c759_o....](http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2234/2420746731_3162f2c759_o.jpg)

( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=166529> )

~~~
inovica
That question by Paul Graham of do we want search engines spidering this
site....

